# Grunt call



## Tclem (Dec 1, 2015)

good thing I'm better at these than knives. Stabilized maple Burl grunt for bro n law for Christmas. Man I hope he gets a divorce before then so I can keep it.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mabren2 (Dec 1, 2015)

That's a sweet grunt call, love the wood and the design! Where do you recommend getting the guts for those? I would love to start making a few of those. What size blank do you need, 2"x6-8"?


----------



## Tclem (Dec 1, 2015)

Mabren2 said:


> That's a sweet grunt call, love the wood and the design! Where do you recommend getting the guts for those? I would love to start making a few of those. What size blank do you need, 2"x6-8"?


I use 1 3/4-2 x 7-8. I think I got these guys from tho game calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)

Nice...real nice. I'd love to be able to make one of these as nice as yours man. That is just cool looking.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 1, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice...real nice. I'd love to be able to make one of these as nice as yours man. That is just cool looking.


Thanks now for a small fee of $789.67 you can have it and say you made it and I'll delete this post so nobody knows

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)

mmm...Michele said no.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

You guys always get the day started right......a good chuckle.......!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 2, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> You guys always get the day started right......a good chuckle.......!!


My wife started it today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## frankp (Dec 2, 2015)

Great looking call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice grunt Tony. Eye candy wood.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 2, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Nice grunt Tony. Eye candy wood.


Thanks ray


----------

